# Moving to Canada



## DSG73 (Oct 22, 2018)

My daughter has just started studying for GCSEs in UK. She is in year 10 aged 14. I may have a chance to move the family to Toronto Canada but not sure whether she can continue her studies easily there. She's very adaptable but obviously don't want to put her studies at risk. anyone else gone through this or got any advice


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, but you will have to clarify "continue her studies easily" before we can offer advice because it isn't clear exactly what you are asking.


----------



## DSG73 (Oct 22, 2018)

I suppose continue with the UK subjects she has started or easily start Canadian equivalents without going back a year. I'm wondering what level of change I'd be putting her through.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

She cannot continue with UK subjects because the school systems are completely different. We also do not have GCSEs, or anything like them here. They simply do not exist.

She would go into a high school and her level would be determined by how her current education is assessed (ie. if it is considered the equivalent of grade X she will go into that grade). But that does not mean she will go back a year - she could go back, she might stay at the same level, or she might be considered ahead of Ontario students and thus be put up a year. You would really have to start contacting school boards to figure this out, or at least to get a general idea before proceeding further.


----------



## DSG73 (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. A related question. My partner will be moving with me and I would be moving with my company having secured a job. Can she also get a work permit so she can take up a job when we arrive ? We would plan stay long term.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

DSG73 said:


> Thanks for the advice. A related question. My partner will be moving with me and I would be moving with my company having secured a job. Can she also get a work permit so she can take up a job when we arrive ? We would plan stay long term.



Someone else will have to weigh in on this one.


----------

